# Install FreeBSD 10.0 in UEFI and mounting hard disk



## ChatNoir (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello all,
First I would like to apologize for my poor English, I'm living in a non English speaking country, I hope I will be understandable. I'm going to install FreeBSD. I read many times the manual and many post in this forum and other on FreeBSD but I'm not really satisfied, probably my poor English. I need some help. Before starting installation, I prefer to ask you different questions, even they are basics and very low level in order to avoid any problems (Murphy laws) or troubles during installation. I have a Gigabyte H87MD3H motherboard which allow UEFI mode for boot, an option which allow UEFI and Legacy, or Legacy only. I have Windows 7 already installed with UEFI mode, could I boot and install FreeBSD in UEFI mode?
I have an SDD disk with a partition for Windows 7 and an empty partition of 60 Gbytes for FreeBSD, will it be enough?
I have also an hard drive of 500 Gbytes , empty dedicated to FreeBSD. Does the installation software allows mounting  my two disks at the same time during the installation  or,  do I have to install FreeBSD first on the empty partition of my SDD, and then  mount the hard drive after ? If you have any advice for a beginner even though I worked in the past with UNIX systems as DEC Alpha and HPUX, it was a long long long time ago, you will be welcome.
Thanks by advance.
Chat Noir


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 3, 2014)

From what I understand, UEFI is still "beta" but will probably make it into FreeBSD 11.0.

That being said ... click here to read FreeBSD UEFI info. Hope this helps.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2014)

Randomly:

I thought that Windows 7 did not have a true UEFI boot method.  That would mean the computer is booting in legacy mode, which will work fine for FreeBSD also.

Yes, 60G is more than enough for FreeBSD.  Back up the Windows 7 system first!

Do you mean you have an "SSD", or solid state disk?  Most of these work great with FreeBSD.  The installer should let you choose that empty partition, but again, back up the Windows system first.

I have set up Grub2 to be used as a multi-boot loader menu for GPT disks.  However, I have not tried it with UEFI or a UEFI-booting Windows system, and don't know how or whether that would work.

See this thread for a similar question, where I suggested using VirtualBox to run FreeBSD without having to do a dual install, without endangering the Windows install or having to deal with a boot menu, and being able to use multiple systems at the same time: Thread 46647.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 4, 2014)

Many thanks for your answers.


			
				tzoi516 said:
			
		

> That being said ... click here to read FreeBSD UEFI info. Hope this helps.


I knew this information that's why I was confused. I am thinking that the suggested method is too complex for my FREEBSD skills and knowledges. 





			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> I thought that Windows 7 did not have a true UEFI boot method.  That would mean the computer is booting in legacy mode, which will work fine for FreeBSD also.


You are right nevertheless (my) Windows 7 require UEFI mode, I have tried in legacy mode but without success. I have read another time the user's manual of my motherboard. I see an option for boot mode selection :"UEFI and Legacy" instead of UEFI only or Legacy only. I am going to try this option.


			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Do you mean you have an "SSD", or solid state disk?  Most of these work great with FreeBSD.  The installer should let you choose that empty partition, but again, back up the Windows system first.


 You are right it is an SSD, I've made a typing mistake, sorry. I'm going to install FREEBSD on the empty partition of my SSD and I will mount the second disk HDD in a second time. I have a last question: I have downloaded the new Nvidia driver for my GPU (new MSI Geforce750GTI), thanks to Nvidia for FREEBSD support, do I have to install the driver during the FREEBSD installation or after, as soon as the installation is finished ?
Sincerely. Chat Noir.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 4, 2014)

You can install it after. Just make sure you have the KMS settings in your /etc/make.conf file before. You might like this thread ...


----------

